# Dosing over 12g with the Europiccola



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I can't seem to get a dose over 12g without overfilling the basket!

How does one get to a higher dose..? Is there another basket I can use?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

read somewhere the elektra microcasa triple fits the pre millenium, not sure where you can find them, (maybe ask the lever legend) and you may have to get your pf made bottomless to accommodate it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i have some tripple baskets that go in the pre milenium


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

How do I find out if it's pre millennium?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

how old is it? take the base off there is a date marker in there


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Can't see an actual date, sticker, just where it was made etc. Should it be on that?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

measure the diameter of the portafilter 51mm equals post millenium 49mm pre milenium, also if the piston in the group is brass it is premillenium post milenium are polymer pistons


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Post it is...

Any ideas on how it's done with these?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

if it's post should be able to fit 14g in the double basket easy


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll give it a go at 14g in the morning, cheers.

How long do you hold the lever up for, out of interest?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i will see if i can get a later variant tripple, if you are lkoading up a stack double lift the lever for about 6 seconds then do a half pull until drips start coming out, then raise lever again and do a full pull immediately


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

seconded above,

don't think you get can get much more than 25ml outa a la pavoni, so think 14gs should be enough, think I used to get up to 15g in my one, dependant on bean


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot you two, I appreciate it.

Loving it so far, such a rewarding way to brew!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Cranked it up to a whopping 13g this morning, worked a treat using the method you both suggested. A lovely brew, much more rich and a lovely crema.

I could have probably done with a coarser grind as it was quite a bit of force needed on the lever, but still.


----------

